# I was Karine, I am Allure30!



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi,

Just to note thas my previous nick was *Karine,* then I am now *Allure30*. (I just love this perfume, it's mine since many years, and like to be called this way)  It'a more like a nick  More confidential :lol:

But I am the same.

That's all!

Thanks for the notice.

new email : [email protected]


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

How come ya keep changin your name?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

my secret codename is "Armani" then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I won't change anymore! 

Promise 

Allure30


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

cooool


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

wassssuupppppp.

Ron artest wanted to take time off from the Indiana Pacers to promote his new band "allure." Then he ran into the stands at a basketball game and punched out a few white guys.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> wassssuupppppp.
> 
> Ron artest wanted to take time off from the Indiana Pacers to promote his new band "allure." Then he ran into the stands at a basketball game and punched out a few white guys.


 :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

You are a basketball fan Kelson. Don't you remember that?


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yea, I remember it, just don't get the waaaaassssssupppp and the sentence. Just kinna....nevermind


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Fo sho, Fo sho!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi my name is Soul Brotha and my previous nickname was Bill Gates as Soul Brotha or Soul BrothER Returns.....

I am now Soul Brotha The Womanizer and Pimp


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

ok


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> Hi my name is Soul Brotha and my previous nickname was Bill Gates as Soul Brotha or Soul BrothER Returns.....
> 
> I am now Soul Brotha The Womanizer and Pimp


^^^what a geek! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

> ^^^what a geek!


 :lol: LOL


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

If I were to be a fragrance I would be Obsession. I think most of us would


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

If you were a milkshake what flavor would you be?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

vanilla. all the way


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I am sorry but that is incorrect. The correct answer was peach. You will now be disqualified, but don't worry, you will go home with some nice party gifts!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KARINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Not me, g-funk. I'd be Burberry Brit

Or Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth perfume. Rock on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

999


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> 999


 :?


----------

